# ACE pins for ACC



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

ACE pins should fit in the G-nock unibushing in the 3-39


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

Josh,
The ones I have are awfully tight, they don't go all the way in. I may have to use some emery paper on them.
Any suggestions............
Thanks,
DFA


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

DFA said:


> Josh,
> The ones I have are awfully tight, they don't go all the way in. I may have to use some emery paper on them.
> Any suggestions............
> Thanks,
> DFA


If you try and put them in dry, it will be a hard row to hoe. I ruined a pin and a bushing trying it. Put some string wax on the pins and they will slide in MUCH easier.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> If you try and put them in dry, it will be a hard row to hoe. I ruined a pin and a bushing trying it. Put some string wax on the pins and they will slide in MUCH easier.


Come on Spoon - do you really think those folks from "up north" know what "hard row to hoe" means? 

But as far as making it slide in easier: "spit on it". :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Come on Spoon - do you really think those folks from "up north" know what "hard row to hoe" means?
> 
> But as far as making it slide in easier: "spit on it". :tongue:


You're right. Didn't think about that. Here, I'll translate:

If you try to put it in dry, fogetaboutit. Put some string wax on it and it will be much easier.:wink: 


How'd I do??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

String wax or spit did not make it any easier 
Any more ideas..........
DFA


----------



## jbhoyt (Nov 29, 2006)

*ACE pins*

ACE pins will fit in all G-nock bushings if you put them in the chuck head of a drill and lay a file on them for a second or two. Use Easton soft melt to glue them in and they are easy to remove if the pin gets bent. I have been doing this to beef up the rear end of my 3-18's and it works great.


----------

